# Aright.. run a carfax for this female please...



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Hahahaha... carfax and female in the title.. well it's true.. (maybe it'll help)

I'mma ask here and on the sr20 forum...

1996 Nissan 200SX

VIN = 1N4BB42D4TC506921

(I know it has 12 records but I'm wondering what they are!)

Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

nevermind.. this SUCKS..

Person apparently wasn't very good at driving 


GOOD NEWS! CARFAX search results confirm this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) qualifies for the FREE $5,000 CARFAX Clean Title History Guarantee. By ordering this CARFAX Report, you have significantly reduced your risk of purchasing a vehicle with a costly hidden problem. 

Section #: Section Name: Section Results: 
Vehicle Specifications 1N4BB42D4TC506921 
1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R 
Title Check Clean Title History Guaranteed 
Odometer Rollback Check No Odometer Rollback Detected 

Problem Check 1 problem(s) found 
Registration Check Checked 7 types of vehicle registrations 
Vehicle History Details 12 Total Vehicle History Records Found 



Register your FREE $5,000 CARFAX Clean Title History Guarantee Today! 


NOTE: This vehicle has not been inspected by CARFAX and it may have problems that have not been reported to CARFAX. CARFAX recommends a vehicle inspection by a professional mechanic. 

How did CARFAX analyze this vehicle's history? 





VIN: 1N4BB42D4TC506921 
Year/Make/Model: 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R 

Body Style: COUPE 
Engine: 2.0L L4 EFI 
Fuel: GASOLINE 
Driveline: FRONT WHEEL DRIVE 
Carburetion: FUEL INJECTED 
Cylinders: 4 
Manufactured in: UNITED STATES 







GOOD NEWS! CARFAX search results confirm this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) qualifies for the CARFAX FREE $5,000 Clean Title History Guarantee. 


CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's title history to determine if any title documents were designated or marked with the following problems: 

Problem Titles Checked: Results: 
Salvage/Junk Checked - No Salvage/Junk Title Found 
Rebuilt/Reconstructed Checked - No Rebuilt/Reconstructed Title Found 
Flood Damage Checked - No Flood Damage Title Found 
Damage Disclosure Checked - No Damage Disclosure Found 
Manufacturer Buyback (LEMON) Checked - No Manufacturer Buyback Found 
Exceeds Mechanical Limits (EML) Checked - No EML Found 
Not Actual Mileage (NAM) Checked - No NAM Found 

NOTE: Click here for a complete CARFAX Glossary. 




GOOD NEWS! CARFAX search results on this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) did not uncover a potential odometer rollback. CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's reported odometer readings to determine if any reading is less than a previously reported reading. 

Date Reported: Odometer Reading: 
07/12/1996 211 Reported on 06/09/1996 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

11/30/1996 10,000 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

11/26/1997 28,000 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

12/02/1998 45,525 Reported on 10/30/1998 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

12/14/1998 46,625 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

01/06/1999 46,665 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/24/1999 47,715 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/04/2002 81,301 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/21/2002 81,302 




ALERT! CARFAX search results on this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) identify one or more potential problems: 

Problems Checked: Results: 
Accident Checked - Accident Record Found 
Salvage Auction Checked - No Salvage Auction Record Found 
Failed Emissions Inspection Checked - No Failed Emissions Record Found 
Fire Damage Checked - No Fire Damage Record Found 
Crash Test Vehicle Checked - No Crash Test Vehicle Record Found 
Grey Market Vehicle Checked - No Grey Market Vehicle Record Found 
NOTE: Click here for a complete CARFAX Glossary. 




CARFAX search results on this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) identify the types of state motor vehicle department registrations, other than private, that appear in this vehicle's history. 

Registrations Checked: Results: 
Lease Checked - No Lease Registration Found 
Rental Checked - No Rental Registration Found 
Government Checked - No Government Registration Found 
Taxi Checked - No Taxi Registration Found 
Fleet Checked - No Fleet Registration Found 
Commercial Checked - No Commercial Registration Found 
Non-Profit Checked - No Non-Profit Registration Found 
NOTE: Click here for a complete CARFAX Glossary. 





The CARFAX database contains a total of 12 vehicle history records on this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921): 


DATE 
REPORTED ODOMETER 
READING INFORMATION 
SOURCE GENERAL 
COMMENTS 
06/01/1996 Florida 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Delray Beach, FL 
Registered as 
private vehicle 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

07/12/1996 211 Florida 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Delray Beach, FL 
Title #71304271 
Title issued 
First owner reported 
First lien reported 
Odometer reading recorded on 06/09/1996 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

11/30/1996 10,000 Florida 
Inspection Station 
West Palm Beach, FL 
Passed emissions inspection 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

11/26/1997 28,000 Florida 
Inspection Station 
West Palm Beach, FL 
Passed emissions inspection 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

12/02/1998 45,525 Florida 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Fort Lauderdale, FL 
Title #71304271 
Title issued 
Odometer reading recorded on 10/30/1998 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

12/14/1998 46,625 Auto Auction 
Southeast Region 
Vehicle sold 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

01/06/1999 46,665 Auto Auction 
Mountain Region 
Vehicle sold 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/24/1999 47,715 Kansas 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Garden City, KS 
Title #J0559518 
Title issued 
Ownership transfer reported 
First lien reported 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

05/14/2000 Kansas 
Police Report 
Case #200000285650 
Accident Reported 
in Finney County 
Vehicle involved in crash 
with another motor vehicle 
Minor damage reported 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

06/09/2000 Kansas 
Police Report 
Case #200000341880 
Accident Reported 
in Finney County 
Vehicle involved in crash 
with another motor vehicle 
Moderate damage reported 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/04/2002 81,301 Kansas 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Title #L1366118 
Title issued 
Ownership transfer reported 
Vehicle repossessed 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/21/2002 81,302 Auto Auction 
Sold at auction 
in Midwest Region 
Listed as 
a fleet vehicle


----------

